
Ask HN: Suggested Books to Become Product Owner for a Software Engineer? - IloveHN84
What kind of books&#x2F;material should I check to move to a Product Owner position, starting from a Software Engineer one?
======
chrisjh
I've mentored people that have wanted to change roles into product management
for years. Please feel free to reach out, happy to chat about it. My email
address is in my HN profile.

------
roschdal
The Prince by Niccolò Machiavelli
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prince](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prince)

